# Hi



## thickgiraffe (Nov 3, 2010)

Hi, my name is sam and me and my partner Laura keep pet mice and intend to show some day. we have around 15 plus litters atm and are trying to breed new and interestin patterns and colours.


----------



## Erica08 (May 20, 2009)

:welcome


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## george (Aug 24, 2010)

hello


----------



## Lou-Fraser (Sep 19, 2009)

hello


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

welcome


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Cool  Welcome to the forums! Whereabouts are you?


----------



## thickgiraffe (Nov 3, 2010)

I'm based near Penrith in Cumbria and soon to be moving to Carlisle in Cumbria.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome to the forum

:welcomeany


----------



## Lou-Fraser (Sep 19, 2009)

i live close to you!!  i live in Galashiels


----------



## thickgiraffe (Nov 3, 2010)

thats great. no one seems to live up here in the middle of nowhere where the sheep rule over everybody!


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Zany and I are 90 minutes away from Carlisle up the M74


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

:welcome Hoorah!!! Some one near who loves meeces  How soon are you moving to Carlisle :lol:? CAn't wait for piccies!!


----------



## thickgiraffe (Nov 3, 2010)

i will get pics on as soon as i actually manage to get my comp fixed. i have access to the internet but not my pictures or ability to put more on to it either.


----------

